# Ramsgate to Boulogne



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hello

Rumour has it that Euroferries have done some sort of deal with Fred Osen Lines to use a high speed craft - namely Incat 51 on the Ramsgate to Boulogne. 

The Euroferries website does not seem to match those of rival operators, and with no booking facility in place, how do we get to travel on the maiden voyage on 31st March? 

I have no other information at present. Is there anything circulating in the local area around Ramsgate? 

The vessel however was involved in an incident last year in the Canary Islands. 

A Google search of Euroferries does throw up all sorts of stuff. 

Any more info? 

Russell


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

hi russ is this the one here
chapter


----------

